# Eating Weed Raw



## skiweeds (Jul 31, 2010)

DONT DO IT! i remember i tried eating weed raw before and it gave me a very upset stomach. i didnt puke but felt like i was close to it. i havent tried it since and thought its just possible i ate a bad bud or something or could have been a coincidence and i just happen to have an upset stomach at the same time from something else. then yesterday i stumbled upon a high times article. they said to never eat weed raw. it basically has these like hairs or fibers(not the hairs that come out of the pistols obviously) that will irritate your stomach. i just told this to a friend who recently harvested and he says so thats why i been getting sick. guess he was eating some of his leaf raw LOL. anyone got any other info?


----------



## EmptyWords (Jul 31, 2010)

i remembering doing this many, many years ago when i was like 12, i did it all the time so my parents would not smell me smoking it in my room and i never had any problem. I used to do this all the time when i was young when i wasnt able to smoke.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 31, 2010)

Why would you eat weed..i like mine wrapped in paper...


----------



## EmptyWords (Jul 31, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> Why would you eat weed..i like mine wrapped in paper...


 well when i was young i had a ton of weed all the time so even eating it wasnt a waste. where i grew up it was all growers and i would get up to a quarter a day for free. i only ate weed at night when i couldnt go outside and didnt want my parents knowing what i was doing.


----------



## skiweeds (Aug 4, 2010)

i will try and get the article later today for anyone interested


----------



## mygirls (Aug 4, 2010)

skiweeds said:


> DONT DO IT! i remember i tried eating weed raw before and it gave me a very upset stomach. i didnt puke but felt like i was close to it. i havent tried it since and thought its just possible i ate a bad bud or something or could have been a coincidence and i just happen to have an upset stomach at the same time from something else. then yesterday i stumbled upon a high times article. they said to never eat weed raw. it basically has these like hairs or fibers(not the hairs that come out of the pistols obviously) that will irritate your stomach. i just told this to a friend who recently harvested and he says so thats why i been getting sick. guess he was eating some of his leaf raw LOL. anyone got any other info?


why, i pick it right off the plant and eat it with no problems


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 4, 2010)

Eating it straight would be very wastefull... The amount needed to get a buzz from just eating it straight would be like 20x the amount needed if you cooked it into butter first and made brownies, and like 30x the amount needed if you were to dry, cure, and smoke it... sure it may be possible to get high if you ate a shitload, but why the hell would you? Wastefull indeed....


----------



## mygirls (Aug 5, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Eating it straight would be very wastefull... The amount needed to get a buzz from just eating it straight would be like 20x the amount needed if you cooked it into butter first and made brownies, and like 30x the amount needed if you were to dry, cure, and smoke it... sure it may be possible to get high if you ate a shitload, but why the hell would you? Wastefull indeed....


funny``````````````````````````


----------



## sappytreetree (Aug 5, 2010)

i herd the ganja has to hit a 140 some degergees befor its active


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 5, 2010)

MYGIRLS, whats so funny? Someone taking the time to spread acurate information over your nonsense? Or no, you must be laughing at yourself for wasting so much bud by eating it straight off the plant? I mean c'mon man, this is elementary shit here... Do you know what decarboxlation is? DO SOME RESEARCH


----------



## mygirls (Aug 5, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> MYGIRLS, whats so funny? Someone taking the time to spread acurate information over your nonsense? Or no, you must be laughing at yourself for wasting so much bud by eating it straight off the plant? I mean c'mon man, this is elementary shit here... Do you know what decarboxlation is? DO SOME RESEARCH


funny`````````````````````````````````` boil it dowm come on now.. use your heads.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, like when captain cheese flew the flight to western regions of the northen pacific urinary tract land, right?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> MYGIRLS, whats so funny? Someone taking the time to spread acurate information over your nonsense? Or no, you must be laughing at yourself for wasting so much bud by eating it straight off the plant? I mean c'mon man, this is elementary shit here... Do you know what decarboxlation is? DO SOME RESEARCH


Don't worry, you're not the only one confused by mygirls. 

*
*


----------



## mygirls (Aug 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Don't worry, you're not the only one confused by mygirls.
> 
> *
> *


whats so wrong with boiling the pot. makes great tea.. you all are just to complicated. thats all.. sorry for confusing you all.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

So you moniter your temperatures to make sure that you are converting the 11-COOH-THC?


----------



## mygirls (Aug 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> So you moniter your temperatures to make sure that you are converting the 11-COOH-THC?


wow LOL i got this thread mixed up with the TEA THREAD. sorry all for being so HIGH....LOL


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 5, 2010)

eating straight weed is fucking retarded. end of story.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

From what i know and have read, Dankillerbuds is correct, his numbers may not be but theya re there simply to emphasise a point. Assuming that it works in the same manner that digestion of THC works (fucks you the fuckety fuck up!), it would make sense that it would require a lot more to get you the same effect as propperly prepared goods, due to the fact that while there is some THC present, a lot of it is still yet to be formed. The same is true with quick drying i believe, the rapid drying prior to smoking means that not all of the 11-COOH-THC has lost it's carbon atom and become Delta-9-THC, so you don't inhale that much of the psychoactive goods.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 5, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> eating straight weed is fucking retarded. end of story.


i agree, and that's about all that needs to be said.


----------



## T0key (Aug 6, 2010)

Eating raw organic weed is fine.

If you want to experience more of the psychedelic compounds do the standard low temperature fat bonding technique.

 Simple stuff


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

T0key said:


> Eating raw organic weed is fine.
> 
> If you want to experience more of the psychedelic compounds do the standard low temperature fat bonding technique.
> 
> Simple stuff


 no just smoke it haha


----------



## April weed (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know about you guys, but when i roll anything i usually eat the twigs after. don't Really know why just always kinda been a habit. Any one else do this as well ?


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 11, 2010)

April weed said:


> Don't know about you guys, but when i roll anything i usually eat the twigs after. don't Really know why just always kinda been a habit. Any one else do this as well ?


 I do it sometimes. I do it cause it tastes like weed and weed IMO tastes good.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 20, 2010)

My dealer does this, but he is an old-school Hippie whereas I am not


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> eating straight weed is fucking retarded. end of story.


and why is that? im sure it is high in vitamin d and folic acid not to mention fiber, carbohydrates and more! Im sure it would make a dankass salad not to mention breads, salsas, infused olive oils, etc etc.

I secretly wish I had so much weed that I could sautee my dinner in hemp oil.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 25, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> and why is that? im sure it is high in vitamin d and folic acid not to mention fiber, carbohydrates and more! Im sure it would make a dankass salad not to mention breads, salsas, infused olive oils, etc etc.


 okay, let me rephrase my statement.

eating weed to get high when you don't have an abundance of it is not a smart decision.

happy?


----------



## SeniorRaincloud (Aug 27, 2010)

good weed tastes good=)!!!


----------



## skiweeds (Aug 30, 2010)

April weed said:


> Don't know about you guys, but when i roll anything i usually eat the twigs after. don't Really know why just always kinda been a habit. Any one else do this as well ?


 yes i also do this. if its a bigger stem i usually just feed it to the dog. not only from rolling but any form of smoking. i always remove any stem that i can no matter how small. it could be some crazy coincidence, but it seems like almost every time most of my friends pack weed they dont remove a lot of little stem pieces and i get a headache from it. but when i smoke by myself or someone that cleans it better i rarely get a headache.


----------



## newkirk (Dec 6, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but wondered what kind of responses it would generate. Eating raw weed was the question that brought me to internet marijuana forums and it seems to be a very controversial issue. I have had intermittent success eating raw weed. It is not the most economical method, but if the weed is exceptionally dry and I eat it following a greasy breakfast or in a small cup of yogurt I get a nice buzz to very stoned. Other times Not much happens. I concede that it is not the most economical or efficient way to consume pot, but it does work for me.I am an experienced smoker but a lightweight consumer at this point in my life and I suspect that has something to do with it. 

Wondered what others think about this or if they have tried it.

If you believe that it has to be mixed in alcohol or fat, please explain why, with something better than just because. Which is the usual reason I have seen. If we can reap nutritional benefits from eating other raw plants why can we not digest raw pot and enjoy it's psychoactive properties?

Attached is a link to a search I did on eating raw weed - https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=17717329

Just curious what current users think of this.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2011)

eat it raw with ranch put some nugs in it call it carnage........ meaty carnage with ranch dressing yum put some carrots n apple slices with baconbits hahaha n tell me what happends....


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2011)

thump easy said:


> eat it raw with ranch put some nugs in it call it carnage........ meaty carnage with ranch dressing yum put some carrots n apple slices with baconbits hahaha n tell me what happends....



whatever you snmoked... please post the strain.... has to be good to revive a year old thread for that..lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2011)

gioua said:


> whatever you snmoked... please post the strain.... has to be good to revive a year old thread for that..lol


wow realy it must have been magic.. i was only smelling my finger????? it must have magic powers...


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2011)

thump easy said:


> wow realy it must have been magic.. i was only smelling my finger????? it must have magic powers...


well then..... who was she?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2011)

it was my belly buton uhhhh hahahaha


----------



## masterpotchef (Dec 6, 2011)

I've eaten fresh cannabis leaves in salads, very tasty, almost like micro-greens. I've never eaten nug beside cooked in edibles. I really don't see the harm though. 

-masterpotchef


----------



## Mister Black (Jan 8, 2012)

I generally eat my veg trim. I chop the leaves up fine and put them in a mayo based spicy salad/dipping sauce. Whether it has any effect at all I don't know for sure but I am quite happy after eating!


----------

